# Vinyl siding an old garage?



## wibass (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a rental property with an old wood sided garage that is in sound condition. I wanting to apply vinyl siding but I'm not sure if I should wrap or foam the garage before siding? The garage is not heated or insulated. This is in north central Wi. Thanks.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know about using foam but I am doing the same thing at a New Jersey shore home. I am just wrapping with roofing felt under the vinyl to keep minor drafts out between the sheathing boards. Without heat I don't see much of a point in spending/doing more than that.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

If your going over the existing wood siding the proper way to do it is with at least 3/8" foam board.
This will give you a even plane to which to nail the new siding, keeping it from following the recessed areas of the beveled face of the old stuff.
Do not use black tar paper under it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated, there are two purposes for using the the foam (fan-fold).

1.) The slightly increased R-value (3/8"= +1.46 to + 3.44)

2.) It creates a flat surface over the existing siding, in order to properly apply/lay/install your vinyl panels over (so that these lay flat).


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the fan-fold insulation. The r-value is irrelevant for your app., but as mentioned, it will give you a flat surface to work with.


----------

